# quotidian



## robbie_SWE

It has struck me that many languages have borrowed this word from French. But Swedish did not borrow this word (unfortunately). How many languages have this word in their vocabulary, even if it may be slightly altered. 

English: quotidian
French: quotidien
Romanian: cotidian
Latin: quotidianus

 robbie


----------



## judkinsc

It came from Latin, not French...


----------



## robbie_SWE

I know, but I think that most languages took it directly from French. French took it from Latin. 

 robbie


----------



## Chopo

robbie_SWE said:


> It has struck me that many languages have borrowed this word from French. But Swedish did not borrow this word (unfortunately). How many languages have this word in their vocabulary, even if it may be slightly altered.
> 
> English: quotidian
> French: quotidien
> Romanian: cotidian
> Latin: quotidianus
> 
> robbie


 
Spanish: cotidiano


----------



## Frank06

Hi,



robbie_SWE said:


> It has struck me that many languages have borrowed this word from French.


In Occitan, it's _quotidian._

Groetjes,

F


----------



## alitza

Italian: quotidiano (obviously  )


----------



## betulina

In Catalan, obviously too  , "quotidià". 

But Robbie, I don't think that at least Romance languages took it from French. My ethymological dictionary says that it comes straight from Latin.


----------



## robbie_SWE

betulina said:


> In Catalan, obviously too  , "quotidià".
> 
> But Robbie, I don't think that at least Romance languages took it from French. My ethymological dictionary says that it comes straight from Latin.


 
Ok, you're maybe right.


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish: jokapäiväinen, lit. everyday (as an adjective). Probably a calque from Swedish "alltaglig".


----------



## robbie_SWE

DrWatson said:


> Finnish: jokapäiväinen, lit. everyday (as an adjective). Probably a calque from Swedish "alltaglig" alldaglig.


 
But I don't think it has the same meaning in Swedish.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Interesting, we did not borrow this from French. That has to be *günlük*, which is a Turkish word. Any other ideas?


----------



## DrWatson

robbie_SWE said:


> But I don't think it has the same meaning in Swedish.



Heh, förstås alldaglig, tysk förväxlar mig alltid...

Would it mean something that happens literally every day in Swedish?


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:
cotidiano/quotidiano


----------



## robbie_SWE

Alldaglig means "regular", nothing out of the ordinary. 

Quotidian means something like "modern" or "nowadays". You see why the Swedish word can't mean the same thing. 

 robbie


----------



## DrWatson

robbie_SWE said:


> 1415366[/size]] Quotidian means something like "modern" or "nowadays". You see why the Swedish word can't mean the same thing.


That's odd. My English dictionary defines quotidian like this:
*
quotidian */kwəʊ'tɪdiən/ adj _literary _ordinary and not unusual or surprising

Of course, I don't deny that it couldn't mean modern or nowadays. However, it's weird that it hasn't been included to the definition.


----------



## judkinsc

The sense of "quotidian" meaning "modern" is that the word also means "daily," such as a journal which is produced daily.
Thus, the journal is a daily occurance, or a "quotidian" occurance, and gains a connotation of something that occurs now or always.


----------



## alitza

judkinsc said:


> The sense of "quotidian" meaning "modern" is that the word also means "daily," such as a journal which is produced daily.
> Thus, the journal is a daily occurance, or a "quotidian" occurance, and gains a connotation of something that occurs now or always.


 
In fact, my Romanian-English dictionary does not even mention "quotidian" as an equivalent for our "cotidian", but only "daily". And my explanatory Romanian dictionary (DEX) gives this definition to "cotidian": "of everyday, daily". Therefore in Romanian it does not have the meaning of "modern" or "nowadays".


----------



## )o(Akasha)o(

in spanish :cotidiano


----------



## judkinsc

alitza said:


> In fact, my Romanian-English dictionary does not even mention "quotidian" as an equivalent for our "cotidian", but only "daily". And my explanatory Romanian dictionary (DEX) gives this definition to "cotidian": "of everyday, daily". Therefore in Romanian it does not have the meaning of "modern" or "nowadays".




It doesn't, technically, in English either.  It's simply a connotation.


----------



## ireney

Well, as could be expected I guess, the Greek word "Καθημερινός" (Kathimerinos, for masc sing) for quotidian is not from Latin either


----------



## ameana7

Chazzwozzer said:


> Interesting, we did not borrow this from French. That has to be *günlük*, which is a Turkish word. Any other ideas?


 
In some circumstances we can say "gündelik" as well which is also Turkish. Once upon a time we used to use "yevmi", but in nowadays we use the word "yevmi" in some special cases only, like "yevmiye defteri" or "yevmiye". We had borrowed "yevmi" from Arabic.


----------



## elroy

Indeed, the Arabic word is يومي (_yawmi_).


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
každodenní _or simply_ denní.

In Lithuanian:
kasdieninis _or simply _einamasis(which is "going")


----------



## Mjolnir

*Hebrew*: יום-יומי (_yom-yomi_) or שגרתי (_shigrati_).


----------



## Nizo

*Esperanto *does not use a form of _quotidian_. The word for _daily_ in Esperanto is _*ĉiutaga*_ (adj.) / _*ĉiutage*_ (adv.).


----------

